# WHAT DO YOU CLASS AS A CHEAT MEAL



## ink

I KNOW MOST FOLKS HAVE A CHEAT MEAL... BUT WHAT IS YOURS AND WHAT IS THE ONE THING YOU CRAVE.


----------



## 1Tonne

Love the caps lock 

Ummm, cheat for me would be spaghetti bolognese with rich creamy sauce, plenty of cheese and a stick of garlic bread.


----------



## flinty90

Cheat for me would be a Chicken Tikka Kebab with garlic mayo and cheese :drool:


----------



## aka

Love the caps too 

a beef burger with bacon, blue stilton, onion rings, loads of mustard and barbecue source with a bottle of red wine, the, relaxing on a couch having a spliff

then

I'm happy :cool2:


----------



## IrishRaver

akalatengo said:


> Love the caps too
> 
> a beef burger with bacon, blue stilton, onion rings, loads of mustard and barbecue source with a bottle of red wine, the, relaxing on a couch having a spliff
> 
> then
> 
> I'm happy :cool2:


He's on my level. Didn't even mention cheese, high five brotha.

My typical weekly cheat meal is something like a KFC or micky D's


----------



## Ben Dilk

got to be chinese or indian take away for sure!! id cheat on my wife for that ****


----------



## xeonedbody

I just had mine, 500ml haagen Dazs choc Choc chip ice cream...mmmm...pure sex!


----------



## Hendrix

Whopper and fries or a chinese


----------



## famejt

akalatengo said:


> Love the caps too
> 
> a beef burger with bacon, blue stilton, onion rings, loads of mustard and barbecue source with a bottle of red wine, the, relaxing on a couch having a spliff
> 
> then
> 
> I'm happy :cool2:


Hmmm Spliff this is very similiar to my cheat day -

Upon waking Spliff + protein bar "oh yeah"

mid morning snack - spliff + 2 salmon fillets oven cooked til crispy + 4 slices of rye bread

dinner - half bottle of wine + pasta and red sauce with 500g mince

afternoon snack spliff + 500g beef jerky sea salted

walk dog for 30 minutes with spliff and "to share bag of mintrels or smarties) just incase I get lost

home

15002foot long granery bread batons about 100g carbs each with half a pot of cottage cheese in eat (500g) some iceberg lettuce and tomatoes with peppers etc

1700cauliflower cheese + red sauce with some honey pasted over the top of the cauliflower cheese oven dish and over cooked until crispy!

1900 spliff + minstrels or smarties with 1 massive cup of tea and a slice of mandeline cake or walnut loaf + spliff for desert.

2000 large tea with 2 brown sugars + some hob nobs with chocolate

2200before bed 2 salmon fillets with oats sprinkey over with a side salad and small sweet patatoe + spliff and rest of red wine = bed + cardio 45 following date = always seem to maintain weight - gain some water if I change protein bars to packs of beef jerky because of the high sodium content

about 6500 cals 500 carbs, 400 protein, 200 fat, 200g sugar  50000mg sodium lol


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Phone out Pizza rammed high with toppings, Friday night with wine or spirit does the trick for me


----------



## Syko

After a night out drinking i get a kebab on way home

Then next day (hangover) i will eat a few bacon toasties and a burger king or somthing

Reason i dont drink that much :laugh:


----------



## Raptor

A massive pizza with spicy meats, garlic butter and chillies followed by chocolate cake....

p.s i don't do cheat meals lol i do cheat days! so include a curry and an all you can eat chinese


----------



## Greenspin

I sometimes have currants on my morning oats and egg.


----------



## blackbeard

famejt said:


> Hmmm Spliff this is very similiar to my cheat day -
> 
> Upon waking Spliff + protein bar "oh yeah"
> 
> mid morning snack - spliff + 2 salmon fillets oven cooked til crispy + 4 slices of rye bread
> 
> dinner - half bottle of wine + pasta and red sauce with 500g mince
> 
> afternoon snack spliff + 500g beef jerky sea salted
> 
> walk dog for 30 minutes with spliff and "to share bag of mintrels or smarties) just incase I get lost
> 
> home
> 
> 15002foot long granery bread batons about 100g carbs each with half a pot of cottage cheese in eat (500g) some iceberg lettuce and tomatoes with peppers etc
> 
> 1700cauliflower cheese + red sauce with some honey pasted over the top of the cauliflower cheese oven dish and over cooked until crispy!
> 
> 1900 spliff + minstrels or smarties with 1 massive cup of tea and a slice of mandeline cake or walnut loaf + spliff for desert.
> 
> 2000 large tea with 2 brown sugars + some hob nobs with chocolate
> 
> 2200before bed 2 salmon fillets with oats sprinkey over with a side salad and small sweet patatoe + spliff and rest of red wine = bed + cardio 45 following date = always seem to maintain weight - gain some water if I change protein bars to packs of beef jerky because of the high sodium content
> 
> about 6500 cals 500 carbs, 400 protein, 200 fat, 200g sugar  50000mg sodium lol


You look stoned in your avi.Are you?


----------



## hsmann87

dont really have a specific meal. but over the past few months it has consisted of the following:

Pizza

KFC

Gourmet Burger Kitchen

Homemade lamb kebabs, mint sauce, naan breads - some may think this is not a cheat, but for me it is as i dont eat wheat based products in my everyday meals as i just retain too much water


----------



## engllishboy

Dominos with **** loads of sides or onion rings, chimichangas, pork and chorizo cheese burgers, ice cream, doughnuts etc from Asda.



greenspin said:


> I sometimes have currants on my morning oats and egg.


Woah! Don't go too mad!


----------



## Andrew Jacks

To be honest I never cheat as I only do the cyclic keto diet which gifts you 36 hours of indulgence


----------



## PHMG

hendrix said:


> Whopper and fries or a chinese


yeah, love a whopper. I have mine with chips though because im ENGLISH!!!


----------



## Raptor

Andrew Jacks said:


> To be honest I never cheat as I only do the cyclic keto diet which gifts you 36 hours of indulgence


How do you find bulking on CKD or you mostly cutting?


----------



## flinty90

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, love a whopper. I have mine with chips though because im ENGLISH!!!


----------



## PHMG

flinty90 said:


>


i want one. Just eaten...but still so hungry!

(a burger that is, not a black man, sorry biz!)


----------



## Guest

Pizza

8 cans of stella

tub of Ben and Jerrys choc fudge brownie


----------



## Randy Watson

A massive meat filled pizza or a large mixed kebab on a naan


----------



## stuboy

Gotta be my mum's Sunday roast. Yes it has meat and veg but the gravy and Yorkshire puds aren't healthy. I'm cutting at the minute but crave a Big Tasty from McDonalds. mmm


----------



## Fountain

flinty90 said:


>


OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY HEAD!!!


----------



## suliktribal

Large mixed kebab on naan, portion of chips.

Usually after 4-6 litres of Strongbow!


----------



## Ts23

Greenspin said:


> I sometimes have currants on my morning oats and egg.


Id be putting more than that in if thats you in your pic mate.


----------



## hackskii

Over feeding.


----------



## Quinn92

The 30oz, 4500+ calorie triple burger and chips that I had last Sunday. Each burger was topped with bacon, cheese and bbq sauce. Definitely sorted the hangover out


----------



## hackskii

Quinn92 said:


> The 30oz, 4500+ calorie triple burger and chips that I had last Sunday. Each burger was topped with bacon, cheese and bbq sauce. Definitely sorted the hangover out


lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i have cheat days not cheat meals lol, just eat whatever i want all day without thinking about calories or fat


----------



## mattay

This may sound bad...but after a long day at university and with me living down in portsmouth we get rain a fair amount, i do induldge in nutella and peanut butter! SO GOOOD, especially peanut butter in protein shakes!! GO TRY IT


----------



## Pkant2002

mattay said:


> This may sound bad...but after a long day at university and with me living down in portsmouth we get rain a fair amount, i do induldge in nutella and peanut butter! SO GOOOD, especially peanut butter in protein shakes!! GO TRY IT


Yes Matt add some double cream in there as well give it a quick blend then you have heaven in a shake


----------



## ConstantCut

Dominos Pizza


----------



## Twisted

Rh1no said:


> Dominos Pizza


Yup x2 for me


----------



## Guest

Special fried rice and Chinese chips with a tub of curry sauce.


----------



## jed

Rh1no said:


> Dominos Pizza


definately or KFC variet bucket or large quarter pounder with cheese meal, 20 chicken nuggets and a double cheeseburger from mcdonalds


----------



## Ts23

a sunday roast or a bowl of cereal with milk.


----------



## Dazarooni

Every sunday, a 12 inch spicy mince or pepperoni pizza from a place that is only a 5 min walk away. For dessert, 3 ice cream "potz". I like the Toffee Crisp, Fab and the Aero one's the best!


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane

Always a pizza but I the other day I opted for the healthier option. I bought some wholemeal pitta breads, tomato pure, low fat cheddar and made a make shift pizza with some toppings. Turned out to be really nice and didnt feel so bad after eating it.


----------



## Tassotti

Pizza Hut is Paradise

Stuffed Crust Meat Feast Baby


----------



## puurboi

Something that is not just lean protein, good carbs and fats.

Micxed chicken kebab or something similar... still loads of protein but not exactly healthy


----------



## RFC52

Whatever I can conceivably find. Dominos, Mcdonalds, sweets. Anything.


----------



## Str8-Flexin

Large pizza - Donner and Chicken Tika + Garlic Base

or

Large Donner Shish and Chips n Cheese with chicken tika bits in the cheese 

Umm cant wait till sunday


----------



## Chelsea

A Nando's mate. I don't believe that cheat meals should be anything and everything, it should be as clean as possible but still not something you would have every day.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

IrishRaver said:


> He's on my level. Didn't even mention cheese, high five brotha.
> 
> My typical weekly cheat meal is something like a KFC or micky D's


Blue Stilton is cheese :lol:


----------



## secondhandsoul

Chelsea said:


> A Nando's mate. I don't believe that cheat meals should be anything and everything, it should be as clean as possible but still not something you would have every day.


^^^ this!


----------



## HAWKUS

i eat 'cheat' food everyday,normally a kfc zinger burger meal


----------



## jed

I don't like to call them cheat meals, I like to call them dirty bulks. Makes me feel better about it


----------



## undefinedfunc

Pie and mash.

Parsley liquor and chilly vinegar or get the **** out.


----------



## tony10

i have a cheat day on a saturday. anything goes.


----------



## leeds_01

i class a cheat meal as a 3000 cal chinese

i love a good curry tho - ackbars in bradford :thumbup1:


----------



## ConstantCut

Donner Kebab!


----------



## Believe2Achieve

Chinese is defiantly a cheat meal for me


----------

